# Recipe needed for pulled pork finishing sauce



## pollyc (Dec 3, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has a recipe for a thinner BBQ sauce for pulled pork.  I don't want to use a thick BBQ sauce for the pulled pork I'm making for a Christmas party.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 3, 2013)

For a finishing sauce I would suggest Soflaquer's finishing sauce. Look for it in the search bar. For a BBQ sauce I am not sure. I love Jeff's BBQ sauce for pulled pork but it is not thin.  I don't mix the sauce and meat, I let people add as much or little sauce as they like.

   Mike


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2013)

I am pretty partial to the Chef's. Here's the recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome

Look at it and see what you think.


----------



## rcwbud (Dec 29, 2013)

I use a cup and a half of sweet baby rays bbq sauce, a cup of sweet apple vinegar, and a half can of chipotle peppers and broth. I blend it in the food processor and let it sit for an hour or two. After pulling the pork, mix it in to taste and enjoy. Sometimes sub jalapeno for chipotle. Either is good. Love it. We save what we have left for the table and put in on the sandwiches.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 29, 2013)

Iv'e made both Soflaquer's  sauce and JJ's sauce and  JJ's is


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 29, 2013)

I like both jj's and soflaquers finishing sauces. Depends what I'm in the mood for


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I am pretty partial to the Chef's. Here's the recipe.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome
> 
> Look at it and see what you think.





boykjo said:


> Iv'e made both Soflaquer's  sauce and JJ's sauce and  JJ's is





Davidhef88 said:


> I like both jj's and soflaquers finishing sauces. Depends what I'm in the mood for


Thanks Guy's. I appreciate the votes of confidence.

Polly, I see this request was for Christmas, but I figure you will be making Pulled Pork again so I will throw in the recipe below as well. The Finishing Sauce the guys are talking about is a North Carolina style Tangy Vinegar based sauce. If you prefer Finishing/BBQ Sauces on the Sweet side, this one is really good. Of course it's great on ribs..JJ

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style Thin BBQ Sauce.

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional or do as I do...Use the Smoked Pork Fat from the drip pan...

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crockpot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crockpot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed.  ENJOY...JJ


----------

